# Izzie & Poppy update



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everyone 

For those who are wanting to know how the troublesome two are getting on...

Izzie & Poppy have been much better as the days go on  They play, although Poppy can sometimes be a little rough biting Izzie's ears & fur etc, so sometimes we have to help her out lol (the big girl)  Izzie also tries to help us tell Poppy off if she has been naughty (chewing laptop wires), if we are saying 'Poppy no' Izzie will come over and start pawing her to tell her 
So we're happy with their progress...

Poppy is also doing very well with toilet training & goes outside most of the time now  She slept through the night on saturday night, but last night woke up crying again, so we are still working on her settling in her crate at night, but hopefully we'll get there soon  She is great at travelling though! Which is a shock as Izzie never has been, Poppy slept most of the way home & wasn't sick at all, but Izzie pants a lot (and isn't sick anymore but used to be).

Anyway that's the main update for now  & some pictures to follow for everyone 

Izzie & Poppy together (first 3 photos)

























Poppy

























Izzie


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Lovely Pics, They look great together. I can imagine them plotting together. I love the 5th picture down of Poppy with her tongue out. looks like she's got a big pair of pouting lips complete with lipstick (hope you haven't been giving her make up lessons)


Simon & another Poppy lol


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you  & haha yes we gave her a make up lesson  Thought the colour suited her  Haha, say hi to Poppy from Poppy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos of your lovely dogs ... they do look sweet together and Poppy is a little doll!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Great news, Laura - so glad peace is breaking out! Super-cute pics - they're real posers and look really sweet together.  xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So am I  & yep, posing pups  Love it  xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ah, looking good


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They look close Laura .. I am so pleased Poppy has settled in and your girls are cuddling up to each other .. I love it when my dogs sleep or chill out in close contact xxx

Loving your gals xxxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> They look close Laura .. I am so pleased Poppy has settled in and your girls are cuddling up to each other .. I love it when my dogs sleep or chill out in close contact xxx
> 
> Loving your gals xxxx


Aww thank you JoJo  I love yours too!
They are certainly getting closer by the day  So i'm hoping for best friends soon! Izzie sometimes moves though if Poppy actually sits on her to sleep haha, not sure why, but she does like to be quite close layed next to her, & comes down to see her in the morning in her crate  It's sweet  xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good news Laura and lovely pics of them together. I thought Izzie would start to come round and I'm sure they will become even closer as time goes by. Give it another few weeks and you'll wonder what you were so worried about.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

hi they are both so cute ,love poppys colouring buddy seems to be going lighter already they look lovely together x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

doreen said:


> hi they are both so cute ,love poppys colouring buddy seems to be going lighter already they look lovely together x


Thank you very much  Poppy is lighter underneath as well atm, although our breeder kept one about the same colour as Poppy and said his went lighter but then came through darker again, so I hope that that's the case  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures, they are both beautiful! Pleased to hear that they are getting on a bit better aswell!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Thank you very much  Poppy is lighter underneath as well atm, although our breeder kept one about the same colour as Poppy and said his went lighter but then came through darker again, so I hope that that's the case  x


Laura such lovely pictures . Poppy looks so similar to Remy. Remy went lighter but now seems to be coming through darker again just like the one your breeder kept and I first noticed it in the base of her coat at about 11 weeks.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Laura such lovely pictures . Poppy looks so similar to Remy. Remy went lighter but now seems to be coming through darker again just like the one your breeder kept and I first noticed it in the base of her coat at about 11 weeks.


Thank Mandy  They really are so similar! Just Poppy is a smaller version atm haha, good to hear your Remy is coming through darker again as well then  Hopefully Poppy's will so she isn't the exact same colour as our Izzie, but if not then no worries we'll still love her obv, just wanted a bit of a different coat colour. I'll keep a look out in a couple of weeks then 

& thanks Sarah  x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hehe - We have matching dogs 



















You can see Remy's darker colour coming through here...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We certainly do Mandy  It's great  Seeing pictures of Remy home was like Poppy was already with us  Haha, & wow you can tell it's coming through darker again! I just love the colour so really hope Poppy will stay darker, so if it comes back through I will be very happy  x


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Great news that they are getting on so well, you doing a fantastic job . Love the photos, thank you for sharing  xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Kaz  Not a problem, 5 days til your little one comes home? Bet you're exctied  xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

A picture update for everyone who would like to see the girls together 
They're getting on well as you can see  Obviously still the play fighting etc, but that will always happen we just have to make sure they are not too rough with each other


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh ok my heart is melting ...

I love it that Poppy's apricot colouring matches Izzie's ears ... ok I am a little colour mad as well as cockapoo mad .. but they look gorgeous together Laura, you are so lucky .... I better have another look xxxx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ahhhhh they are so gorgeous together, look at little Poppy having a chew at Izzie's tail lol


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahhh ok my heart is melting ...
> 
> I love it that Poppy's apricot colouring matches Izzie's ears ... ok I am a little colour mad as well as cockapoo mad .. but they look gorgeous together Laura, you are so lucky .... I better have another look xxxx


Thanks JoJo  I like that she matches Izzies ear colour as well  You're just cockapoo crazy altogether  & thank you very much  Hope you enjoy the pictures! xxxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

& for those wanting to see the video 
Poppy chewing Izzie's tail in action! 
Enjoy! xxx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vI7u4aPWDI


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> & for those wanting to see the video
> Poppy chewing Izzie's tail in action!
> Enjoy! xxx


Aww fab video, how cute. Grrrrrr getting cluckky for baby Cockapoos again!!!!!



Simon and Poppy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Simon  They're just gorgeous aren't they  Haha


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Laura, your girls are looking fabulous together. Watched the video of Poppy playing with Izzie's tail...very cute :hug:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Clare  Glad you liked the video, surprised Izzie let her do it for so long! So had to get a video  x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG Laura that is such a lovely video  and Izzie is so sweet with Poppy. It made me smile lots.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Mandy  Glad you enjoyed it! & it made you smile 
She is definitely lovely when they're not play fighting haha 
They keep stealing chews off of each other & then trying to play tug of war with one of them when there's about 10 different pieces! Dogs


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Thank you Mandy  Glad you enjoyed it! & it made you smile
> She is definitely lovely when they're not play fighting haha
> They keep stealing chews off of each other & then trying to play tug of war with one of them when there's about 10 different pieces! Dogs


Haha - that's exactly what Flo and Rem do. They both try to chew one end each of the same stag bar while surrounded by other stag bars and chews. Sounds like everything has settled down nicely  Did you see the movie of Remy's first walkies off lead with Flo and Obi that I posted???


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Haha - that's exactly what Flo and Rem do. They both try to chew one end each of the same stag bar while surrounded by other stag bars and chews. Sounds like everything has settled down nicely  Did you see the movie of Remy's first walkies off lead with Flo and Obi that I posted???


Yeah it's pretty funny to watch haha, but if izzie does manage to get it then she runs off with it & Poppy hops after her to try get it back lol. Bless them  Yes they are settling better which is great  Hopefully they'll be best friends soon!

No I didn't  I saw that you'd met up with Obi & Clare but haven't seen the video! If you post the link i'll have a little look 
Poppy has her 2nd vac today so she will be able to go for walkies in 2 weeks!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I saw that you'd met up with Obi & Clare but haven't seen the video! If you post the link i'll have a little look


http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums...flosmovies/?action=view&current=Remy14med.mp4


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww that's a lovely video  She stays very close  Beautiful dogs all of them 
I will have to try make sure i'm there for Poppy's first walk to take a video for you


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Aww that's a lovely video  She stays very close  Beautiful dogs all of them
> I will have to try make sure i'm there for Poppy's first walk to take a video for you


That would be good. What are you thinking for first trip out, an off lead run in the park or a lead walk? I guess I just went off lead as I tend to do a lot more off lead walks over the fields and very rarely dog walk round the streets.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

embee said:


> That would be good. What are you thinking for first trip out, an off lead run in the park or a lead walk? I guess I just went off lead as I tend to do a lot more off lead walks over the fields and very rarely dog walk round the streets.


It will be an oof lead walk on a field  Although on lead to get there, so a little mixture  We don't really like to walk on the street as Izzie is much happier off lead running around, so tend to stick to fields where there are no roads for them to run onto. I will try & get a good video  Not for a couple of weeks though anyway :/


----------

